# Help needed Ford 4500 to 755 backhoe



## Dmfoste1 (Apr 22, 2019)

Looking for some assistance with the Ford 4500. I am trying to figure out where to attach the 2 line connections from the backhoe to the 4500. I have a hydraulic connection from the front end loader levers that goes down runs along the right side of the frame to the back axle and pops back up there. It currently has a cap on it. I believe this is the power beyond line to feed the backhoe for hydraulic oil. From there, I believe it would go into one of the 2 connections to the 755 backhoe. This would mean the 2nd line from the backhoe is the return line. This is also where I get confused of where this would hook up to. I may be missing a hydraulic line in the purchase of the unit with the return on the tractor capped too. I have looked all over to find a cap or plug and I am not making any sense of it. Does anyone know specifically where the return goes to for the backhoe hydraulics? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Dmfoste1 (Apr 22, 2019)

PiCTURES!!! Cause everyone like pictures!!!
















I found the one with a cap on it. It goes to a T with one side of T going to frame, the other to the loader controls. 
The 2 circled together are from backhoe, I believe input and output. The 3rd is larger hose that looks like it dead ends and I haven't got a clue. 

2 together and dead end one are on the backhoe section. Where the capped one is on the tractor side.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I see that you have a bit of a jackpot there! I'm thinking you should have a pressure line going to the backhoe controls, and a return line going back to the tank, which may be the one with the T that goes to the frame that could be the reservoir.
It's difficult to follow the plumbing, but hopefully someone with a similar setup can shed some light on your predicament.


----------



## Dconp (Aug 4, 2020)

Dmfoste1 said:


> PiCTURES!!! Cause everyone like pictures!!!
> 
> View attachment 60115
> View attachment 60117
> ...


----------



## Dconp (Aug 4, 2020)

Hope this helps


----------



## Dmfoste1 (Apr 22, 2019)

Thanks Dconp!!! I appreciate you trying to teach me, but I'm still not understanding.

I have color coded the lines to try and figure this out. I have also cut away from the diagram anything not related to hooking the unit up. Here's what I came up with. I don't know if it is correct. It looks like the blue one is a return and ties into the one that goes from the front controls, to a T to the frame and then pops up with a cap. (1st picture, blue)
In 3rd picture the purple line is from the front pump.
I don't know where the red and green go back into, the disappear in the pictures. Do these units have 2 pressure lines (red and green) with 1 return (purple)?


----------



## Dconp (Aug 4, 2020)

Sorry I was in a hurry and didn't put a lot of effort into tracing the lines. I'll look at it a little more. I know hydraulics confuse me too most of the time I believe there is 1 pressure from the pump to backhoe then 1 power beyond from backhoe to front loader valve and 1 tank hose from backhoe to loader valve. Your loader in theory shouldn't be working right now if you take the backhoe off you would have to put the pressure and power beyond hose's together


----------



## Dmfoste1 (Apr 22, 2019)

I'm still working on getting the hoses connected. I stopped in to a local heavy equipment shop the other day, but no one there knows these old tractors. 
The hydraulic schematic is great but I just don't know physically where each connection hooks up to. 

Dconp- Are you saying to operate the backhoe i need to disconnect the FEL and hook the pressure line from the pump to it. I then would not be able to run the FEL, correct? Sounds like a lot of connecting and reconnecting of the lines.


----------



## Dmfoste1 (Apr 22, 2019)

I started pulling off the old hydraulic hoses to have them rebuilt. And it gives a little better understanding how the 2 lines on the left are connected. The green one, I'm guessing is hydraulic oil in, and red is oil out. I think the red hooks to the capped off line, since it goes into the frame (hydraulic oil tank). I still haven't physically found where the green one goes to the controllers on the FEL (power beyond?) 

And the blue one, I'm guessing again, is possibly for another attachment, like a hydraulic jack hammer.it was attached to blue circle.


----------



## Dmfoste1 (Apr 22, 2019)

Can anyone please help me with this?

The schematics are great but looking for physical location.


----------



## Dmfoste1 (Apr 22, 2019)

After studying the picture and schematic that Dconp posted, I noticed that my FEL has a hard line going to the controls, where his does not.(orange arrow)










Then I noticed in the schematic the pump feeds the backhoe and then feeds the FEL, which then goes back to the tank.

My current set up goes from pump directly to that hard line going into the FEL. 

So, I should eliminate the hard line to the FEL, get a line to go into the left backhoe connection, come out if the one next to it (return) and feed that back into the tank.

Only question left is figuring out what the far right hose is for.


----------



## Dmfoste1 (Apr 22, 2019)

SOLVED!!!

the far left connection is the supply, next one directly to that is a return, and far left (big hose) is also a return.

Since I only had the FEL hooked up from the PO and the BH was seperate from the tractor it made it a bit confusing. Let me explain for someone else in this scenario.

Originally the pump fed the FEL controls, from there back to the tank. Simple.

When the BH is added, it gets fluid first from the pump (90 degree fitting needs to be turned 180 at the bottom of the hydraulic tube.) So it feeds into the far left side tube at the BH, comes out next to it (almost far left tube in picture) and then feeds the FEL controls. From the controls a tube comes out and dumps back into the tank.

The far right is excess hydraulic fluid and goes to the tank also (capped in my picture) right side of the seat.

Thanks for the schematic, all I had to do is slow down and pay attention.

Best thing is the backhoe is alive!!!









Looks like I be rebuilding the outrigger next. The fade pretty quick. 10 secs or so an they're on the ground after raising all the way up.


----------

